# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات يوم الأحد 23 أغسطس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

*Sunday (dimanche) 23.08.2015* *( GMT)*    *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *16:30 Athletic de Bilbao-FC Barcelona* *Eleven Sports Network* *-Hotbird 13°E -11727 V 27500 -Biss* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *AZ Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *beIN Sports2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 2 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *SportsMax* *-Intelsat 53°W-3820 R 3255-FTA (C-Band)* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA*  *18:30 Sporting Gijon-Real Madrid CF* *Eleven Sports Network* *-Hotbird 13°E -11727 V 27500 -Biss* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175  H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *beIN Sports1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 1 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *SportsMax* *-Intelsat 53°W-3820 R 3255-FTA (C-Band)* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA*  *20:30 Levante – Celta de Vigo* *Eleven Sports Network* *-Hotbird 13°E -11727 V 27500 -Biss*  *20:30 Real Betis – Villarreal CF* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175  H 27500 -FTA/Biss*   *English Premier League* *12:30 West Bromwich Albion FC-    Chelsea FC* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *AZ Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175  H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Duhok TV* *-NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA* *Stan Sport* *-Intelsat 20 (IS-20)@ 68.5° East 11014 V 3750 -Biss* *TürkmeniStan Sport HD* *-Turkmen&#196;lem 52°E -12304 V 27500 -FTA* *IRIB TV 3* *-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)*  *15:00 Watford-Southampton FC* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat*  *15:00 Everton FC-Manchester City* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175  H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *ERITV2* *Arabsat-5A @ 30.5° East -12730 V 2589-Biss* *Stan Sport* *-Intelsat 20 (IS-20)@ 68.5° East 11014 V 3750 -Biss* *TürkmeniStan Sport HD* *-Turkmen&#196;lem 52°E -12304 V 27500 -FTA* *3 Sport TV HD* *-Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA*   *French League 1st Div.* *12:00 Lille OSC-FC Girondins de Bordeaux* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss* *Diema* *-HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 1 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *15:00 Lorient-Saint Etienne* *Nova Sport BG* *-HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat)* *beIN Sports 1* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 1 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*   *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *13:30 FC Ingolstadt 04-BV Borussia Dortmund* *beIN Sports2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 2 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *15:30 Borussia Monchengladbach- FSV Mainz 05* *EuroSport2* *-Eutelsat 7°E-11513 H 29900-CW(Digiturk)* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss*  *Holland Eredivisie League* *12:30 NEC Nijmegen-  Ajax Amsterdam* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss*  *Italy Serie A* *16:00 Juventus FC-Udinese Calcio* *beIN Sports2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 2 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *18:45 Internazionale-Atalanta* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss*  *18:45 ACF Fiorentina-AC Milan* *beIN Sports2* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11054 V 29950-Via4(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)* *beIN Sports 2 HD* *-Eutelsat 5°W -11096 V 29950-Via4(DVB-S2)(Emu Atlas100HD/200 HD)*  *Portugal SuperLiga* *18:15 FC Arouca-SL Benfica* *RTP Internacional* *-Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA* *SIC International* *-Eutelsat 16°E -12569 H 3703  -FTA*  *Moroccan Cup* *16:00 Renaissance de Berkane-Kenitra AC* *Al Aoula Inter  (Maroc)* *-Nile sat 7°E -12207 V 27500  -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500  -FTA* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)* *Al Aoula ( Terrestre Marocaine )* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500-Biss* *-Badr 26°E-12683 V 27500 -Biss* *Al Aoula Inter  HD* *-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)*   *19:00 Racing Casablanca-Wydad Athletic Club* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA*  *Swiss Super League* *14:00 FC Sion-BSC Young Boys* *RTS Deux* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *RTS Deux HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)* *SRF Zwei HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *SRF Zwei* *-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG Swiss)* *RSI La 2* *-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)* *RSI La 2 HD* *-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG)*  *Major League Soccer USA* *19:00 Los Angeles Galaxy-New York City FC* *EuroSport Deutschland* *-Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA* *Eurosport* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)* *ESPN (Caribbean 901)* *-Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss*  *Belgium Jupiler League* *12:30 RSC Anderlecht-KSC Lokeren* *Sharjah Sports* *-Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA* *Oman TV Sport* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -10795 V 27500 -FTA* *Oman TV Sport HD* *-Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA*  *16:00 Standard de Liege – KV Oostende* *NTV Spor* *-Eutelsat 7°E -11471 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *Campeonato Brasileiro Série A* *19:00 Flamengo-    Sao Paulo Futebol Clube* *NKTV Evrokom* *-Intelsat 45°E-11509 V 10000-FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Hellas Sat 39°E-11135 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)*  *21:10 Atletico Mineiro-    Palmeiras* *NKTV Evrokom* *-Intelsat 45°E-11509 V 10000-FTA (DVB-S2)* *-Hellas Sat 39°E-11135 V 30000 -FTA (DVB-S2)*  *Turkey-First League lig.1* *18:00 Samsunspor-Adanademirspor* *TRT HD* *Turksat 42°E -11054 V 30000-FTA/Biss*  *19:00 Adanaspor- Goztepe* *TRT 3 / TRT Spor* *-Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss* *-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss* *-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)* *TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)*  *Croatia 1.NHL League* *17:00 NK Slaven Belupo-NK Zagreb* *HNL* *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *19:00 HNK Hajduk Split-Osijek* *HNL*  *-Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss*  *Russian Premier League* *10:30 FC Ufa-Lokomotiv Moscow* *HTB / NTV Russia* *-Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA* *-Yamal 54.9E -12604 V 16080 -FTA* *-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*شكرا لاعلامنا اخى الحبيب*

----------


## عاطف حبيب

*تسلم ياغالي بارك الله فيك*

----------

